# currency/euro



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Planning to visit Switzerland on the way to Italy. Is the Euro generally accepted or will I need to stock up with Swiss Francs?

Jed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Take a few swiss francs or use the old plastic. Most tills thst we have come across have duel prices but the exchange rate used may not be so good.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SFR*

Hi

I agree with Dave - take Swiss Francs and a debit card or something. The exchange rate from Euro to Swiss will not be to your advantage!

Russell


----------

